# Looking for a 3/4" hose thread Die



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for a 3/4" hose thread Die and I've seen them in a tool catalogue somewhere. Here at the school district we have alot of the Zurn recessed box type hose bibs plastered into the outside walls. Chasing the threads on some of them will fix them up nice.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I have never seen or heard of one. How are the threads getting damaged? You could put vacuum brekers on the worst ones.


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

airgap said:


> I have never seen or heard of one. How are the threads getting damaged? You could put vacuum brekers on the worst ones.


Old age, many paint jobs, crossthreading of cheap garden hose, you name it. I would just replace them, but they are plastered in place . I got a tip that the Mcmaster-Carr catalogue sells some. I will check it out.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumb4fun said:


> Old age, many paint jobs, crossthreading of cheap garden hose, you name it. I would just replace them, but they are plastered in place .


 Yeah those are good reasons. If you can't find the die, you can put on the vacuum breakers(if the threads are still good enough). If they are really old they probably need them anyway.


----------

